# RenaultSport Clio RS200 1st (Significant) detail..........



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening all.

I dont post here much - but am a keen detailer / fettler of my vehicles.

Some of you may remember this (Which - level what you want against it - i loved):





































Well - (Long story) unfortunately i got caught up in some "cross-fire" just before Xmas, that was nothing to do with me and this was the result to my car:























































Angry, gutted, heart-broken, devastated doesn't even begin to describe the feeling. Especially when i add in - that the same was done to my wifes and sons car too.

The only "Good" news i got the offender on CCTV.

So......after a little while feeling sorry for myself, i got Xmas out of the way and had a chance to think what i wanted to do. Car wasnt worth alot TBH and by the time i'd gone through insurance and been beaten down, then paid the excess - it was hardly worth claiming.

So i saved, scrimped. raided the savings, worked every hour god sent me and also sold my precious, much loved, highly pampered and heavily detailed 2-wheeled toy (A few weeks ago after waiting for the weather to get slightly better):










And finally yesterday i sold the little Citroen C2 as it was...........

All this meant i'd saved up enough to buy something else for a little fun (Which i actually collected last Sunday).

Bank Hol weekend meant that i've had a little time to indulge.

Its taken me a little over 20 hours to do outside, inside and under the bonnet.........

Bodywork Clayed with Bilt Hammer Soft.
Polished with Autoglym SRP, with some scratch removal.
2 Coats of Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid.

Wheels cleaned with Autoglym Clean-Wheels.
Sealed with Autoglym wheel protector.......Which was appalling (?)
Once the rain stops i will be treating external black plastics with Auto Finesse Revive, and blacking tyre walls with Autoglym tyre dressing.

Interior hoovered, door shuts / boot interior polished, black plastics / dash etc cleaned with Armour-all Matte finish wipes, and glass cleaned with Ultravision advanced.

Shame its so dull and overcast here right now:























































I've done quite alot of minor bits already this week and added my own touches. The first "real" modification im going to do is to get the satin finish wheels powder-coated Gloss black as they are slightly tatty, look horrid IMO and Gloss Black will match the Gloss mirrors, front bumper / splitter etc and the rear diffuser. Begs the question of why the wheels are Satin in the first place...........

Thanks for looking.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks fantastic little car. At least the little low life will get what's coming to him, although unfortunately how our justice system works over here it won't be a lot


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

It is beyond me why some people feel it is ok to do these things to other people's possessions  
I hope he gets what's coming to him, I wish our justice system made people pay for the damage they cause....

But nice looking car & bike :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Real shame about the C2, there are some real scum on this earth.

Lovely looking Clio though


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Liked your wee C2, what a shame. Hope the scumbag gets what hes due!! Clio looks fantastic and a perfect upgrade after the Citroen.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the c2. Looks top notch in the first couple of pics as does the Clio. Good luck pinning down the lager lout


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry to see that done to your C2 as said f*****g scum out there 
Nice job on the Clio, looks great in that colour (french blue?) :thumb:
But i would look at removing the CLIO lettering on the back


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

It's a shame what they did on c2 
Clio looks great..:thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Cheers all.

I worked on the car Fri and Sat between showers. I have treated the exterior plastics and tyres now, its just a shame the dull weather / poor light doesn't do the colour and finish justice.

The colour is "Renault Racing Blue" Dazzell81. Amazing how different it can look in different light levels (Below). And funny you should say that........MANY owners on the ClioSport forum i've joined have removed their Clio badges. Hmmmmmm. You got me thinking now !

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=renault+racing+blue&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwih4svp7uLLAhVBWBQKHRKtDd0Q_AUIBygB&biw=1600&bih=775

I have just edited my first post in reference to the damage / offender. I will update when the outcome is known.


----------



## tomsy29 (Dec 19, 2012)

Shame to see the C2 like that  
Onto bigger and better things, the Clio looks great!  look forward to some updates


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great looking Clio.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks superb OP!



sevenfourate said:


> And funny you should say that........MANY owners on the ClioSport forum i've joined have removed their Clio badges. Hmmmmmm. You got me thinking now !


Quick photoshop if it helps? (click for larger pics)


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Gav147 said:


> Looks superb OP!
> 
> Quick photoshop if it helps? (click for larger pics)


SUPERB !!!!! Thankyou very-very much !

What do you think ?

Its growing on me now (And is very popular with the owners on the ClioSport forum as i said......).

http://www.clio197.net/forum/showthread.php?52338-Show-me-your-RS-End


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

No probs, I think it looks a lot cleaner at the back without it.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope the person who damaged the C2 dies a painful death. Anybody who does this is a coward

Anyway great choice getting a 200. Good colour choice in racing blue. Not seen that spoiler before on a 200 but it looks good. Ull love the clio they are fantastic cars ive been into them for years. Grab some 200 recaros for them and it will be perfect


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> I hope the person who damaged the C2 dies a painful death. Anybody who does this is a coward
> 
> Anyway great choice getting a 200. Good colour choice in racing blue. Not seen that spoiler before on a 200 but it looks good. Ull love the clio they are fantastic cars i've been into them for years. Grab some 200 recaros for them and it will be perfect


Coward doesn't even come close.......

Thanks for your insight on the Clio's. I think and hope i'll be very happy with it.

I've seen many other 197 / 200's on the Clio forum i joined - and i've not seen that spoiler either. Some are bare, many have what i presume is the "Cup" spoiler with wings at the sides / ends.....but like you ive not seen another with this one.

Car is bog-standard. I find it hard to believe its anything other than a Renault offered part.........(?)


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

sevenfourate said:


> Coward doesn't even come close.......
> 
> Thanks for your insight on the Clio's. I think and hope i'll be very happy with it.
> 
> ...


At least you now have a great car in a clio 200 the C2 GT is a great little hatch aswell

The cup spoiler is the popular choice for the 200s. The sprint spoiler looks great aswell but i like the cup one

Yeah you can get a cup one easily no problem. Are you on any clio clubs yet?


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> At least you now have a great car in a clio 200 the C2 GT is a great little hatch aswell
> 
> The cup spoiler is the popular choice for the 200s. The sprint spoiler looks great aswell but i like the cup one
> 
> Yeah you can get a cup one easily no problem. Are you on any clio clubs yet?


CT VTS (Loeb) [Gt is older less powerful model i believe].....but yea. If things hadn't transpired they way they did i'd still have it to be honest. 3 fantastic year motoring  But maybe it was all for a reason hey :thumb:

So are you saying mine is a Sprint spoiler ? Is that a Renault part ?

I joined ClioSport.net a long while ago, and have just recently joined Clio197 / 200.net.

Thanks for your thoughts........


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

sevenfourate said:


> CT VTS (Loeb) [Gt is older less powerful model i believe].....but yea. If things hadn't transpired they way they did i'd still have it to be honest. 3 fantastic year motoring  But maybe it was all for a reason hey :thumb:
> 
> So are you saying mine is a Sprint spoiler ? Is that a Renault part ?
> 
> ...


Sprint spoiler is a good choice. Ill get a picture for you

Are you on Facebook? Join CSOC
Best page on the net for advice and stuff and its free


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks awesome kyle


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, now that is jaw dropping gorgeous, if that were mine it would be with me for life.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Looks awesome kyle


It ain't mine chewy lol
Nice car though. I was just showing the chap what a certain spoiler looks like 😘


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a 200 a couple of years ago (white) and loved it,
The best mod i did was fit a SprintBooster which make it a lot more responsive - doesn't increase BHP but has 3 settings to make the throttle more responsive - a definate improvement


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

robby71 said:


> I had a 200 a couple of years ago (white) and loved it,
> The best mod i did was fit a SprintBooster which make it a lot more responsive - doesn't increase BHP but has 3 settings to make the throttle more responsive - a definate improvement


i've read about those. All who've had one loved it !


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok, so i had the wheels powder-coated gloss black (Instead of satin) during the week and had the obligatory fresh rubber fitted. Also took the opportunity to carefully paint the hubs gloss black while the wheels were off too. Also complimented the new wheel colour with black wheel bolt covers and some new black centre-caps....

Its amazing to me how much "Renault Racing Blue" changes in different lights. (Im sure camera has magnified the difference - but its really quite substantial how much it changes by eye).

Heres the car at work, quite late one evening after just fitting the wheels:










And here it is today in a bit of sunshine after a interim clean:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking rather nice..glad you stuck with the French hot hatches.

I'm stripping a C2 Loeb at the moment and the lad who bought your C2 is after my boot I believe for your old Loeb. Small world.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

ActionTracked said:


> Looking rather nice..glad you stuck with the French hot hatches.
> 
> I'm stripping a C2 Loeb at the moment and the lad who bought your C2 is after my boot I believe for your old Loeb. Small world.


Arghhhhh,they said about a boot that would match colour-wise.

Tis a small World !!

Thanks for the compliment :thumb:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Any future plans for it?


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

ActionTracked said:


> Any future plans for it?


For sure....not quite sure what though !

Without spending probably thousands; there's no real performance to be gleaned from the engine. And the suspension / handling is pretty darned fair as it is.

So a few other subtle exterior mods first i reckon, then probably cat-back stainless exhaust. Although i've read that will require a re-map too......


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Decided i wasn't happy with the 'finish' and the only way i was going to be; was if i had it machine polished.

My detailer says it was either the hardest paint he's ever worked on - or that it had some sort of nano-coating etc on the paint. He started at 8am and i got the car back at 6pm. He said he stopped once for a quick bacon sarnie. Mainly as the compound he was using was barely touching the marks and he had to do it twice over at the first stage !!!

All he did was "....work on the blue bits" as i asked.

Products used were:

Chemical Guys V34 compound.
Glare+ Pro Polish.

Chemical Guys Blacklight Hybrid Sealant.
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax.

Pics aren't like-for-like as the first was in really poor light a month ago, but hopefully you can see much better colour, shine and reflections. And the rougher spots / glaringly obvious large flat panels like the roof didn't look like id been over them with sand-paper under garage lights last night !

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER*


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

sevenfourate said:


> Decided i wasn't happy with the 'finish' and the only way i was going to be; was if i had it machine polished.
> 
> My detailer says it was either the hardest paint he's ever worked on - or that it had some sort of nano-coating etc on the paint. He started at 8am and i got the car back at 6pm. He said he stopped once for a quick bacon sarnie. Mainly as the compound he was using was barely touching the marks and he had to do it twice over at the first stage !!!
> 
> ...


That looks really good mate. Lovely colour.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just beautiful and French, very envious matey


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sevenfourate said:


> Decided i wasn't happy with the 'finish' and the only way i was going to be; was if i had it machine polished.
> 
> My detailer says it was either the hardest paint he's ever worked on - or that it had some sort of nano-coating etc on the paint. He started at 8am and i got the car back at 6pm. He said he stopped once for a quick bacon sarnie. Mainly as the compound he was using was barely touching the marks and he had to do it twice over at the first stage !!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a quality job done there mate.
You must be happy.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Rubbish read at first seeing what happened to the C2! But much better with this Clio! I bet you're very happy with it and I'm sure it goes better than the C2. Any pictures of the interior?


----------



## chris246 (Mar 10, 2016)

very nice clio mate mine is liquid yellow and my wheels are the same finish and look completely wrong on the car with all the rest in gloss


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks good, let us know what happened to the **** that did all that damage to the C2 though


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your C2, 

The Clio is lovely !!!!!!!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks guys.....and yes; next time the big yellow thing in the sky is out i will get some interior pics.

And yes again; i'll keep you all informed of the "defendants" outcome ref the C2. "They" now have a first Court hearing in Magistrates Court on June 22nd. Suspect this is a formality as already been told over £5k of damage goes straight to Crown Court.

Time will tell...........


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Sunday morning irony ?

Seatbelt clean utilising the 2-bucket method :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning looking Clio, and lovely colour :argie:, so sorry about your C2, that also was a lovely car but your new Clio looks the biz. :thumb: much better than the current Clio.


----------

